# Betta pics



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

Please post pics of your betta fish, and their tanks/bowls here! or anything else having to do with your betta (such as betta walls and supplies and things)  I am interested to see what types of bettas, and set ups everyone else has, and I am sure there are other people on here who are curious, too! I'll post pics when I can get some decent ones! lol


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

Bubbles(male HM) and Crimsom(femlae VT)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My mothers tank and her female betta (it isn't that dirty in real life, the camera just makes it look bad).


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is the newest photo of the tank. Excuse the breeder box, that's where the guppy fry are being kept. Will move em into the new 10gal. once it is safe safe. Note the backlite shadow of Mr. Creosote my betta in the upper right. This is essentailly his tank, cause I built it for him. The angel.. well if betta's are like bulldogs, the angel he's like a cockatiel.


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

wow, those all look great! I can't find a memory card for my camera, but I'm working on it so pics soon!


----------



## xraytetralover (Jun 26, 2008)

My blue and red veil tail male. He's great with other fish but will attack any shrimp he can get at!


----------



## ctlovesks (May 17, 2009)

Here are mine... 

Bubbles 









Peach









Saphire (Rescue betta)


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG, Alfred looks just like Saphire in male version!


----------

